# Flamethrower kit



## 97Sentra1.6 (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got a 97 sentra xe and wanted to know if anyone ever tried putting a flamethrower kit on theirs. Since all the sites that sell them say if you have a cat the flames will be severely reduced, i didn't know if it would work with my car. Thanks in advance for any reponses.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

why would you want that


----------



## 97Sentra1.6 (Feb 21, 2004)

Just something to do that not many people do to imports.(mostly on hot rods from what i've seen.)


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i think you can accomplish that with out a kit, how much is it


----------



## 97Sentra1.6 (Feb 21, 2004)

The kit is only $40 but there are other kits that range from $50-$160. From what ive read you need a little module box that makes a pulsating spark for it to work right. I've also read that putting a sark plug in the exaust with a coil hooked up to it won't work right for some reason.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Don't do it... it's cheesy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Don't do it... it's cheesy


x2039485713132478634587!!!!!!!!!!!!
:waving:that would look terrible! Im sorry but veryyyyyyyy few people here have the muscle (in their car that is) to back up flames comein out of back of it and if they do it would still look dumb cuz we have tiny cars. I also think it would be extremely dangerous! YOUV GOT GAS COMEIN OUT THE BACK YO CAR!............ON FIRE!. that's no good and im assuming you rather inexperienced so playing with fire pretty close to your gas tank is not a good idea at all.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It's not even a Muscle Car thing... it's a Fast and the Furious thing..


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

in my friends 85 rx-7 all u have to do is let gas into the exhaust and let off the gas and when it backfires a 4 ft flame shoots out the rear


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ksilvia8 said:


> in my friends 85 rx-7 all u have to do is let gas into the exhaust and let off the gas and when it backfires a 4 ft flame shoots out the rear


my buddys 93 rx7 does that..he also does not have a cat.. :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> my buddys 93 rx7 does that..he also does not have a cat.. :thumbup:


yea its loud as shit :thumbup:


----------



## 97Sentra1.6 (Feb 21, 2004)

not trying to be mean to anybody but i didn't ask for reasons not to do it or how it looked but if anyone had ever tried it to see if it works. and its not straight gas comming out the exaust pipe just whatever the engine didn't burn. Its not an injection kit its an active ignition kit which means there is only a module, coil,and a spark plug.


----------



## 97Sentra1.6 (Feb 21, 2004)

You all must not have any fun in your lives at all. You must be so competative that all you are worried about is beating each other and whoring on other people who can't beat your car . I'm not worried about having the fastest or coolest car all i want to do is have fun.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was gonna get one of those kits long time ago, but i didn't cause i figured it would make my car look so damn ricy. I mean.. let say you install the kit, and some people ask you to race, what do you do .. since your car is stock? Race? Then they would probobly be loughing and telling their friends about you. 

Just a thought ...


----------



## 97Sentra1.6 (Feb 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i was gonna get one of those kits long time ago, but i didn't cause i figured it would make my car look so damn ricy. I mean.. let say you install the kit, and some people ask you to race, what do you do .. since your car is stock? Race? Then they would probobly be loughing and telling their friends about you.
> 
> Just a thought ...


Who cares what people think about my car they aren't driving it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the VIP guys in Japan have crazy flames
i hear they actually have competitions on who can throw the biggest flames

personally, i wouldnt put it on my car...but i still think i might be cool for someone to have

like you said, as long as you're having fun.

but you gotta be safe about it too, fire is not usually something people want around thier cars for good reason.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

its not a fast and furious thing people where putting flamethrower kits on their car way before the first japanese car got to america nevermind some movie whoring off a underground trend. i'm with him on the thing about having fun. i hate it when people take the whole car modding thing to seriously. you can do things just for shits and giggles. who cares if the car has the muscle to back it up. anybody can tell that any car with a flamethrower kit be it a pinto or a ferarri enzo has one because no car can shoot a flame out the exhaust the size of the one from a flamethrower kit naturally and if it does it has some serious fuel management problems if its running that rich.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow. no one should get angry with the opinions of other people if you wana do it why let opinions get in the way? just a word to the wise tho it is highly illegal. and i belive you are incorrect about its just un-used gas. i do belive you need to rout an aux low pressure gas line :thumbup: or at least thats what iv seen. but my main concern is more on the safty aspect rather than if it looks ricy (ricy is only what you personaly want it to be) if flames comein out the back of a completly stock car isnt ricy to you than great :thumbup: enjoy and send us pics :showpics: but you need to remember if something goes wrong you gas tank is about 2 feet infront.................boom?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

97Sentra1.6 said:


> I've got a 97 sentra xe and wanted to know if anyone ever tried putting a flamethrower kit on theirs. Since all the sites that sell them say if you have a cat the flames will be severely reduced, i didn't know if it would work with my car. Thanks in advance for any reponses.


i live in baltimore too...if someone scorches my car, ill know who to come after!!!!
jk


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its all i can do to not throw some flames myself 
whatever. have fun with that. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I seen an episode on Spike TV Trucks show that the guy put a flame thrower kit on a truck. He did it with from what I remember, 2 coils and a spark plug. I remember something about extra fuel running though your exhaust but don't remember if it was a line or not. He did have an on/off switch in the cabin.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

97Sentra1.6 said:


> Who cares what people think about my car they aren't driving it.


i do


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> in my friends 85 rx-7 all u have to do is let gas into the exhaust and let off the gas and when it backfires a 4 ft flame shoots out the rear


yeah, my 84 rx7 does that if you use the mechancal secondaries real hard, then lt off.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

to do this you need a free flowing exauhst and an external heating coil to help ignite the gasses


----------

